# JD 2520 Newbie



## lmarshal (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2520 and am purchasing a rotary mover. I would like a5' wide brush hog to extend beyond back tires. i intend to mow a fairly tame sloping pasture. My quesiton is will this tractor handle either a 5' 500+/- lb standard duty (Landpride 1260 or King Cutter) or a 5' mediam duty 600+/- lb unit (Landpride 1860 or Brush Hog) and should I get a slip cluth or shear pin? A dealer told me that this size tractor (21 HP PTO) will bog down before a slip cluth would engage therefore the slip cluth won't function and is a waste of money.

Thanks for input.


----------

